# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  bread on a stick recipes

## wildWoman

Baking bread out on the trail by wrapping the dough around a stick and holding it over a fire is something many of us have probably done as children. You don't have to bring oil as for making bannok and clean-up is a breeze: burn the stick!
I tried the following recipe this summer and found it quite tasty, does anybody else have some good recipes?

2 cups flour
1/2 Tbsp salt
1 Tbsp baking powder
1 Tbsp sugar
2 Tbsp dry milk
2 Tbsp flax seed

Mix with about 1 cup of cold water and knead into a stiff dough. Divide in half and wrap around two sticks. Toast like marshmallows. These are done when the bread can be easily pulled off the sticks. Fill the inside with jam etc, or split open for a less messy method.
Feeds one hungry person.

----------


## crashdive123

I've used a similar recipe, substituting grated parmesian cheese for the flax seed and sugar.  Yummy.

----------


## Ameriborn

Is this something you would actually eat, or only if you were out in the woods? 

Sounds like it would be good (With the cheese, don't know what flax seed)

----------


## crashdive123

You don't have to be out in the woods to enjoy it.  As far as flax seed, it's great to add to breads IMO.

----------


## Beo

Another way we make trail bread on a stick on a historical trek is like this:
Baking bread on a stick for two portions you will need 2cups flour,1/2teaspoon salt, 4tablespoons powder milk, and 2 teaspoons baking powder. Mix all dry ingredients at home in a bag. In camp add just enough water to make a stiff, somewhat sticky dough. Roll dough bewteen hands like a snake flaten bewwteen hand so it is about 1in. by 1/2in. thick then spiral around a debarked green hardwood stick. Then simply suspend the work over a bed of coals, turning it frequently until the dough puffs up and turns golden brown. Just break off a big pieces and smear with butter, honey or mop up some good gravey.... good eats on the trail.

----------

